# Kitchen Cabinets



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I just finished these Oak Kitchen Cabinets.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW! Those look very nice. Great work.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

wow, that is great work..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> wow, that is great work..


What he said. Those really look nice.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That is some REALLY nice wood work.. I kinda got a feeling that this ain't your first 'rodeo' in the woodworking field...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

FINISHED???







Just kidding - those look great. Hope my wife doesn't see them. Great job.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> That is some REALLY nice wood work.. I kinda got a feeling that this ain't your first 'rodeo' in the woodworking field...


X2


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Awsome work, are they stained already? They look neked....


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments. No, they are not stained yet. This is the second pair of cabinets that I make, the first ones are in my House, these I made for a couple that live in Alvin. They will be staining themselves.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those do look great. 2nd set? Wow,


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Hell they look way better than what I just finished installing at Mom's.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

xtreme said:


> Hell they look way better than what I just finished installing at Mom's.


your's look nice too


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice.... Can I ask where did you get the plans? We are going to be re-doing our kitchen in a couple of years and I was thinking about making the cabinets myself...


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

those look awesome.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I just designed them from getting brochures from Lowes and HD and then trying to incorporate what the lady wanted.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

How did you make the rounded corners with the engraved features? Are you gonna make the doors as well?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

The rounded corner is a moulding that they sell at Slone's Lumber in Santa Fe, TX. All you have to learn is the V shape part that it sits on and the angles to cut the different parts to get the look. No, I did not want to make the doors because it is cheaper to order them online than what I would charge them. All the cabinets are made with pocket holes and screws.


----------

